# "Mail" ne recoit plus mes emails



## mc-ready (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit souci depuis hier matin avec mon application "Mail"
L'appli ne recoit plus mes emails. Aucune possibilité d'envoi non plus.
En fait hier matin jai ouvert l'appli et une fenetre est apparu me disant que mails proposait de nouvelles fonction et "on" me demandait si je voulais les connaitre. J'ai cliqué sur non car je voulais pas dans l'immediat et depuis lorsque je clique sur "relever" ca marche plus.
Le message d'erreur dit : ""Il existe peut etre un probleme avec le serveur ou le reseau. L'erreur serveur est : la connexion au serveur free.com sur le port 110 a expiré.""

Je precise qu'avec cette appli je pouvais recevoir mes emails de 2 boites differentes et que toutes les deux marchent quand je vais directement sur les sites.
Sur free comme sur mon compte google je recois mes emails donc c'est bien l'application "mail" qui est en cause mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'à aucun moment j'ai fais une mise à jour de cette application...

Enfin je précise que je suis sous Os X 10.2 et que la version de l'appli Mail est la 1.2.5

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 

Note du modo : ces problèmes, on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications" !


----------



## languedoc (14 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais si cela peut t'aider, mais moi j'ai réglé mon souci &#8211; et tout seul comme un grand ! &#8211; en supprimant les préférences com.apple.mail.plist

Voilà, bon courage


----------



## mc-ready (14 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ton aide, je vais essayer ca.
Desolé les modos, je pensais etre au bon endroit, mes excuses

EDit : jai essayé mais sans succes malheureusement. Le probleme persiste tjrs


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2008)

mc-ready a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un petit souci depuis hier matin avec mon application "Mail"
> L'appli ne recoit plus mes emails. Aucune possibilité d'envoi non plus.
> Le message d'erreur dit : ""Il existe peut etre un probleme avec le serveur ou le reseau. L'erreur serveur est : la connexion au serveur free.com sur le port 110 a expiré.""
> 
> ...


outre le message qui est surprenant car jaguar n'est plus entretenu par Apple  depuis longtemps (
mais si t'as jamais fait de mise à jour c'est possible que ce soit ca

tes réglages semblent bizarres
1- en reception et envoi free
c'est free*.fr*
aussi bien en pop (reception) qu'en smtp ( envoi)


2- en envoi gmail c'est le smtp gmail ( sur le port 587)


----------



## mc-ready (15 Juin 2008)

En fait, mes réglages je les ai fais y a quelques mois en partant de conseils recus ici meme pour recevoir simultanement mes emails "free" et "google" et jusqu'à hier matin ca marchait sans probleme.
Je ny connais pas grand chose mais je vais regarder si mes réglages correspondent à ce que tu dis


----------



## mc-ready (15 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> outre le message qui est surprenant car jaguar n'est plus entretenu par Apple  depuis longtemps (
> mais si t'as jamais fait de mise à jour c'est possible que ce soit ca
> 
> tes réglages semblent bizarres
> ...



Jai reglé le souci du coté du compte google, dans les preferences "mail" jai cliqué sur SSL et ca marche. Je recois bien mes emails de mon compte gmail sur l'appli Mail mais pour mon compte free ca marche pas.
Jai essayé en mettant free.fr mais sans resultat.
Par defaut les reglages etait free.com en nom de serveur, "aucun" en serveur smtp et 110 sur le port option avancé sans que SSL soit coché.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2008)

pop.free.fr Port 110
authentification mot de passe ( du compte free)

smtp.free.fr port 25
ssl non coché
authentification, option : aucune

-
même si les infos sont juste réecrire

ou mieux créer un AUTRE compte ( tu lui donnes un nom different que le free 1)


----------



## mc-ready (15 Juin 2008)

Jai mis avant les réglages que tu dis, et ca marchait pas.
Jai sous ton conseil, créé un 2eme compte paralelle avec exactement les memes réglages et là ca marche.
Honnetement jy comprends rien...  mais bon, le probleme semble réglé pour linstant... mais je reste septique
En tt cas merci à toi. Je verrais demain si ca marche tjrs


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2008)

bon maintenant ce qu'il te reste à faire c'est
basculer les messages de free 1 ( si y en a encore  dans reception-envoyes) vers tes boites de classement personnelles

puis supprimer le compte free1


----------

